# Think My wife is cheating!!



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

So lately my wife has been working a lot of late shifts and the past couple of months she's been carpooling with a male co-worker. At first I didn't mind as it saves gas and in case she has car trouble or something like that, but it seems like they've become a little bit more than friends. You know....the phone calls that hang up, she starts wearing nice clothes to work and talking about him all the time...then abruptly stops leaving an uncomfortable silence. 

If I'm out in the garage when she gets home (usually after midnight) he just drops her off and leaves, but if the lights are off in the garage and I'm in the house (they think I'm sleeping) they sit out in the car for about 20 minutes. 

I asked her once what they were doing and she said, "Just talking". Whatever! 

So, last night I decided to see what's really going on out there. So, I leave the garage door open and turn all the lights off. I go out in the garage and wait. In a few minutes his car pulls into my driveway and as I'm hiding behind some of my R/C stuff the headlights shine through my garage and I see something that I just can't believe.

the left turnbuckle is popped off my 1/10 Buggy!!! Glad I saw it before next race!!!!


----------



## stevecox (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike D. said:


> So lately my wife has been working a lot of late shifts and the past couple of months she's been carpooling with a male co-worker. At first I didn't mind as it saves gas and in case she has car trouble or something like that, but it seems like they've become a little bit more than friends. You know....the phone calls that hang up, she starts wearing nice clothes to work and talking about him all the time...then abruptly stops leaving an uncomfortable silence.
> 
> If I'm out in the garage when she gets home (usually after midnight) he just drops her off and leaves, but if the lights are off in the garage and I'm in the house (they think I'm sleeping) they sit out in the car for about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


I love a real racer lmao


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL! Funniest thing I have read in a while.


----------



## gordie b (May 9, 2010)

PRICELESS


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Thought you guys would like it!!!


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad your priorites are in the right order......you did fix it right?


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

racin17 said:


> Glad your priorites are in the right order......you did fix it right?


fixed!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked (Jan 7, 2013)

*Time for a divorce*

Good thing you found that out. You just can't let things like that go on. I mean honestly...you treated her well I'm sure...At first you couldn't sleep...yeah, we have all been there..."Puppy Love"... Drag yourself to work, still wearing clothes from yesterday, you can't concentrate cause all you can do is think about her, can't wait till the weekend...Your taking her out for the first time, ya show her off to your buddies of course you want their opinions, but you don't really care because in your eyes she is perfect. This goes on for a while..Then you realize you are totally committed.. you don't even look at others. Then this happens!!! You realize all this time you have been faithful,loyal to a fault. You put time into this relationship. Yet she feels the need to do this, I say divorce her sorry butt! There are plenty of others out there that won't do this to you again and again. What used to be cute now is a bother.....So check your local classifieds, or maybe your friend can hook you up...you can even go on the internet to find a new girl that makes your heart skip a beat...HobbyTalk even has a section to find a new mate...Its called "RC Swap and Sell" you are sure to find buggy you like.

Wicked


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL, My thoughts exactly


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike D. said:


> LOL, My thoughts exactly


Does this mean your going to start racing again????????? LOL


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

hobbyten said:


> Does this mean your going to start racing again????????? LOL


LOL, it was just a joke


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hahaha!!!! Classic!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

lol, I thought it was a good one!


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

It was a great one


----------

